# gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. August 2014)

*gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

...war die wie immer fast durchgehend ausgelassene Stimmung unter den Gamern, Nerds und Geeks.

Ob nun zusammen zu fachsimpeln, sogar mit den Vertretern der jungen Union, jemandem aus der dir entgegen kommenden Menge im Vorbeigehen spontan ein "high five" zu verpassen, das bestaunen der fast durchgehend wunderbaren Kostüme mancher Besucher und das schier endlose stöbern in Angeboten und Artikeln (T-Shirts, Tassen, Armbänder, Mützen, Deko usw.) welche dort mittlerweile käuflich erworben werden können, deren tieferen Sinn einfach nur einer der unseren erkennen kann.

Und einfach mal jemanden völlig fremden in den Arm nehmen, "free hug"-Schilder bekam man ja dieses Jahr genug zu Gesicht 
Die junge Dame welche am Sonntag Nachmittag den Computec Media Stand besucht bzw. dessen komfortablen Sitzmöbel genossen und einen jungen Mann mit Gesichtsbehaarung, in Jeans und einem olivfarbenen Hoodie umarmt hat darf sich bei dieser Gelegenheit gerne angesprochen fühlen und bei mir melden 

Als Gamer und Besucher der Messe der ersten Stunde immer wieder ein Erlebnis 
Ja, es gibt auch schlechte Seiten, aber dazu an anderer Stelle mehr...

Der nächste bitte...


----------



## Born11 (18. August 2014)

...war der Junge neben mir während der Wargaming-Show, der zwei mal einen Code für einen B2 gefangen hat und mir einen abgegeben hat! Das ist alles andere als selbstverständlich ^^  

Der nächste bitte...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. August 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

Ja da hast du Recht.....mache das auch schonmal,man muss ja nicht fünf die selben Schlüsselbändchen haben!!
Da kann man dann auch mal abgeben.

Das ich Frank Stöver getroffen habe und er mir zwei Autogramme (eins auf seiner neusten PCGH)
gegeben hat ,fand ich als schönstes Erlebniss .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am *Donnerstag* konnten wir eine Std. früher rein .Das war echt cool...so leer.
next one please.........


----------



## TestudoImprobis (18. August 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

...war der Gewinn einer Samsung 840 PRO.


----------



## Carlss (21. August 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> ...war der Gewinn einer Samsung 840 PRO.



Glückspilz! Ich hab en Tütchen Gummibärchen und ein Stempel kassiert.


----------



## c137 (22. August 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

Schönstes Erlebnis: die GOG.com-Party. Dicht gefolgt von  weniger als 5 Minuten anstehen für Far Cry 4 und weniger als 15 Minuten für The Order 1886 

Negatives Erlebnis: Der "Loot-Bag" eines Kumpels wurde geklaut.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. August 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*



c137 schrieb:


> Schönstes Erlebnis: [...] weniger als 5 Minuten anstehen für Far Cry 4 [...]


 
 Nice 
 Hatte vor Jahren ähnliches Glück mit einer Präsentation von CoD:MW3, war die letzte der Messe mit anschließendem Foto mit den Entwicklern


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*



TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> ...war der Gewinn einer Samsung 840 PRO.


 
Wow echt toll, glückwunsch.


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

Schönste war das ich diesesmal auch zum Gamen gekommen bin. Aber find gibt noch ettliche Verbesserung die vorgenommen werden müssen die heftigen Wartezeiten zu minimieren


----------



## Zeus18 (27. September 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

Dieses Jahr war es sogar am angenehmsten.


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

*AW: gamescom 2014 - Mein schönstes Erlebnis...*

Naja das ist Ansichtssache und wann man da war. Dafür das sie massive Verbesserung und mehr Konsolen versprochen haben muss ich sagen hat sich aber zum Vorjahr nicht viel verbessert. 2013 hab ich es geschafft sagenhafte 3 Games zu zocken. Dieses immerhin 5. Aber für die Flächen die dort vorhanden sind könnte man noch mehr Konsolen und Co aufstellen meiner Meinung nach. Weiß nicht woran es scheitert


----------

